# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Gobierno peruano aprueba Convenio Internacional de las Maderas Tropicales

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, dic. 14 (ANDINA).-* El gobierno peruano aprobó hoy, mediante resolución legislativa, el Convenio Internacional de las Maderas Tropicales 2006, suscrito el 30 de enero del 2008, en la ciudad de Nueva York (Estados Unidos), el cual permitirá que se puedan financiar proyectos para el manejo de bosques en el país.  
Esto en la medida en que Perú ocupa el cuarto lugar a nivel mundial en lo que respecta a tenencia de bosques, con un total de 66 millones de hectáreas. 
En ese sentido, los objetivos del convenio son promover la expansión y diversificación del comercio internacional de maderas tropicales de bosques ordenados de forma sostenible y legal así como promover la ordenación sostenible de los bosques productores de maderas tropicales. 
Además, este acuerdo proporcionará un marco eficaz para la consulta, la cooperación internacional y la elaboración de políticas entre todos los miembros en relación con los aspectos pertinentes de la economía mundial de la madera. 
Asimismo, se convertirá en un foro de consultas para promover el empleo de prácticas no discriminatorias en el comercio de maderas así como contribuyendo al desarrollo sostenible y la reducción de la pobreza.Temas similares: Artículo: Gobierno aprueba nuevo reglamento de Ley de Semillas para mejorar productividad Artículo: Gobierno adoptará medidas financieras para proteger exportaciones de crisis internacional Artículo: Gobierno peruano destinará US$12 millones para la conservación de bosques y áreas protegidas ¿Cómo la Ves?: Café y Cacao Peruano en tiempos de crisis internacional Desafíos de la economía y comercio exterior peruano frente a la crisis internacional

----------

